# WHY NICK WHY: Fairly Odd Parents live action Movie



## Conker (Jun 16, 2011)

Nickelodian is pushing out a new FoP movie, and this one is in live action

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Fairly_Odd_Movie:_Grow_Up,_Timmy_Turner!

It looks so terrible  I"m a huge fan of the show, I love watching the older episodes, and even most of the newer ones. It's just really entertaining. It's also really nostalgic in that I used to watch it a lot when I was younger--whenever that was.

And, I can see the show needing a proper send off. You know, make Timmy grow up and lose his fairy godparents. It would be a metaphor for all of us that watched it when we were little and who are now grown up, or something. The final sendoff via a childhood cartoon--or a teenager cartoon if I'm remembering correctly. Fuck it, not important.

But why are they making it live action? What the fuck is the point of that? The plot itself is also kinda stupid. TIMMY FINDS LOOPHOLE: act like a child and keep his godparents. I know the show has done some stupid things before, but come on, really? That's what they came up with? I guess he could keep using magic to manipulate things, but still. It's just kinda creepy.

But why does it need to be in live action? Why does Nick think everything new has to be live action now? I'm so fucking sick of these live action shows on a god damn CARTOON station. Well, no longer a cartoon station :\ 

I loved the Wishology movies to. Those were great. Watched one the other day and felt less mature for a bit. Younger maybe. I dunno, I'm only 22 so I suppose I can't bitch about feeling old. BUT THE SHOW MADE ME FEEL GOOD >:[ This won't. This is just bad.


----------



## Larry (Jun 16, 2011)

Did you JUST find this out? lol

I'm looking forward to it, even though I don't have cable. But whoever came up with "Drake Bell = Timmy Turner" should be fired.

BONUS: Here's a pic of Drake Bell as Timmy Turner. Idk why, but someone took this pic off of the Wikipedia article.


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 16, 2011)

The fairies are CGI and live action. My biggest complaints about this movie (from what i've seen) are (in no particular order):
1. It looks like they're going to build on the Timmy/Tooty relationship more.
2. Poof hasn't aged at all.
and 3. Jorgen is nowhere near as buff as he should be.

Edit: Also, it was going to be the series finale, but they've renewed it.


----------



## Conker (Jun 16, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Did you JUST find this out? lol
> 
> I'm looking forward to it, even though I don't have cable. But whoever came up with "Drake Bell = Timmy Turner" should be fired.
> 
> BONUS: Here's a pic of Drake Bell as Timmy Turner. Idk why, but someone took this pic off of the Wikipedia article.


I've known about it for a few days, but only now have I gotten around to actually be pissed off at it.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 16, 2011)

I would fuck Live action timmy turner
but maybe not cause hes probably got some baggage from all the parental neglect and babysitter abuse


----------



## Jude (Jun 17, 2011)

larry669 said:


> BONUS: Here's a pic of Drake Bell as Timmy Turner. Idk why, but someone took this pic off of the Wikipedia article.



I admit, I laughed at that.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 17, 2011)

DINKLEBERG!!!


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 17, 2011)

larry669 said:


>


 
No. The cartoon Timmy had the pink hat and shirt going for him. This is just gay. >:U


----------



## Carnie (Jun 17, 2011)

I love how much older he is than every other kid in his class. But seriously, fuck Drake.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 17, 2011)

I thought Nickelodeon had made a stupid move and then saw Drake Bell was going to be in it...

Stupid teen stars possibly saving commercial failures. He probably won't save if from critical failures, though.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 17, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha (ad infinitum)

This is a worse idea than Fred: The Movie was.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 17, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I thought Nickelodeon had made a stupid move and then saw Drake Bell was going to be in it...
> 
> Stupid teen stars possibly saving commercial failures. He probably won't save if from critical failures, though.


 
I would say Drake isn't that bad, but it's probably only DaJ's writers that are the reason I don't hate him.


----------



## Aden (Jun 17, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> I love how much older he is than every other kid in his class.



Reading the synopsis, that seems to be the point



> But seriously, fuck Drake.


 
I don't know who these people are :c


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 17, 2011)

Aden said:


> Reading the synopsis, that seems to be the point


 
Oh, that synopsis. "Very adult feelings" sounds so akward.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 17, 2011)

Aden said:


> I don't know who these people are :c


 
Drake Bell is a well-known actor on Nickelodeon. Have you heard of Drake and Josh?


----------



## Fay V (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh I remember this. Yeah at first I was like "wtf" when I saw the picture with no context. Then reading the synopsis, I don't mind so much anymore...He's 23 years old and looks...well 19 but whatever.
I'd watch this shit, but I don't mind watching movies for laughs


----------



## Aden (Jun 17, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Drake Bell is a well-known actor on Nickelodeon. Have you heard of Drake and Josh?


 
I've heard the name "Drake and Josh", but that was around the time I stopped watching Nick and started migrating to Comedy Central.


----------



## Larry (Jun 17, 2011)

Conker said:


> I've known about it for a few days, but only now have I gotten around to actually be pissed off at it.



xD. They released the info around December of last year. That's when I found about it.


----------



## Conker (Jun 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I'd watch this shit, but I don't mind watching movies for laughs


 I will probably end up watching it, simply as a send off to the cartoon. I'm guessing this will be the official end to it, so I"d like to see that. 

But I'm guessing it'll be awful :[


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 17, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> DINKLEBERG!!!


 They just won't be able to recreate the dad live-action without it being unfunny


----------



## Fay V (Jun 17, 2011)

I am now spending my day watching fairly odd parents...thanks FaF


----------



## Larry (Jun 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I am now spending my day watching fairly odd parents...thanks FaF



You're welcome! :3


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jun 17, 2011)

> Jason Alexander as Cosmo








>making a live action Fairly Odd Parents movie


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 17, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> DINKLEBERG!!!


 
We're playing Red Light Green Light-- double or nothing for the golden toilet seat!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 17, 2011)

*reads synopsis*
*reads about timmy growing up*
OH GOD! No no nononononono!
Do not want ever!


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 17, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> *reads synopsis*
> *reads about timmy growing up*
> OH GOD! No no nononononono!
> Do not want ever!


 
Take it you've never seen Channel Chasers before? Or maybe forgot it existed? >: /


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 17, 2011)

TwilightV said:


> Take it you've never seen Channel Chasers before? Or maybe forgot it existed? >: /


 I've seen it, it was crammed into my subconscious in a sea of denial.


----------



## Larry (Jun 17, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I've seen it, it was crammed into my subconscious in a sea of denial.


 
lol Alec Baldwin wasted his time for that movie.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 17, 2011)

If they are going to end it, don't kill my childhood memories :[


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 17, 2011)

I saw the trailer and planned a plot to slaughter the people people at Nickelodeon... I didn't follow through though, I figured this was something that would be accomplished without my help.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 17, 2011)

DJ-Fragon said:


> >making a live action Fairly Odd Parents movie


 
Take your failed greentext and reaction images elsewhere, summerfag.


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 17, 2011)

What really pisses me off is that they've started airing season 8 episodes (new one on Saturday BTW) before finishing the 7th one. This is not how you run a network people! >8V


----------



## Larry (Jun 19, 2011)

TwilightV said:


> What really pisses me off is that they've started airing season 8 episodes (new one on Saturday BTW) before finishing the 7th one. This is not how you run a network people! >8V


 Wait, as a sneek peek? I think they're just getting rid of the show. :V


----------

